# Levitador magnetico



## Felipe Azocar (Jun 28, 2007)

Hola chicos les cuento q tomamos el tema de realizar un levitador magnetico para la asignatura de electronica y ya se a pasado el tiempo y nos hemos visto metido en un problema por complicarnos con la parte electronica que ademas mis estudios son de automatizacion y la electronica que vi fue hace años y no recuerdo nada, la verdad ya estamos desesperados, he buscado en internet, en foros, pero no logro encontrar la parte de circuiteria, estamos practicando con el multisim, tb me imagino ya deben haber visto este tema pero los pido su ayuda !!!!! ya no se que hacer!! necesito pasar el ramo.

SALUDOS!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2007)

Hace tiempo vi un circuito de un levitador magnetico que funcionaba regulando la intensidad de un electroiman que "Tiraba" del objeto a levitar, el mismo objeto al levantarce obturaba el paso de luz a una fotorresistencia que a su vez ajustaba la corriente del electroiman, el electroiman incluìa un iman permanente para "Ayudar" al electroiman.


----------



## mati89 (Jul 9, 2007)

una vez hice un levitador quimico poniendo en una pecera exafloruro de azufre  y una budinera y empezo a levitar

juas


----------



## FOLKENX (May 9, 2008)

oye fogonazo, el electroiman que mencionas uso un iman permanente de nucleo?


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Hace un tiempo no mayor a un año vi en Discovery Channel o algo así, 
un experimento donde conectaban una bobina (como de un campo de motor) 
a corriente alterna y esta se mantenía a unos cm de una chapa plana. 
El principio de funcionamiento es por corrientes inducidas sobre la chapa. 

Yo hice la prueba con un campo de un ex-taladro, aplicando 220 VCA y 50 Hz, 
y sobre una chapa del gabinete de una PC vieja. 
Pasaron tres cosas: 

 1.- la placa atraia la bobina 
 2.- la bobina calentaba como la hostia !
 3.- entre el ruido y el humo mi mujer casi me echa de la casa ... !

Reflexión: 
1.- Tal vez usando una chapa de un material no ferroso (cobre o aluminoi) podría funcionar. 
2.- El calentamiento tal vez se pueda reducir usando otra frecuencia para aumentar la 
impedancia del campo (XL = j 2 pi f L ). 
3.- Sin comentarios.

No sé que opinarán los más "veteranos". 
.


----------



## Leon Elec (May 9, 2008)

mati89 dijo:
			
		

> una vez hice un levitador quimico poniendo en una pecera exafloruro de azufre  y una budinera y empezo a levitar
> 
> juas



Lo que tu utilizate, fue un gas pesado y la budinera se apoyó sobre el gas. Por ende, no es ningún levitador, ya que el objeto, se apoya sobre otro.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 9, 2008)

FOLKENX dijo:
			
		

> oye fogonazo, el electroiman que mencionas uso un iman permanente de nucleo?



Que yo recuerde funcionaba solamente con electricidad (Electroiman), una fotoresistor detectaba la posicion del objetoa levitar y con una fuente de alimentacion (Manejada por el fotorresistor) se mantenia el objeto levitando.
A diferencia de los superconductores y el MAGLEV, este trabajaba "Tirando" del metal y no por repulsion.

Lastima que preguntaste ahora, hace un tiempo volvi a ver el esquema, ahora se perdio nuevamente

Saludos, si lo vuelvo a ver los publico



			
				mati89 dijo:
			
		

> una vez hice un levitador quimico poniendo en una pecera exafloruro de azufre  y una budinera y empezo a levitar
> 
> juas



Es es culpa del Sr.: Aquimides lisa y llanamente


----------



## santiago (May 9, 2008)

alejandro sherar lo viste en cazadores de mitos y el metal era aluminio
el principio de funcionamiento era la ionizacion del aire y nesesitaba una tensión de 10000 volts o una cosa asi 
salu2


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Nooo ! Santixman, se te confunden los levitadores. Eso es un LIFTER. Se eleva por viento 
eléctrico. 
Lo que yo digo es electro-magnético con una tremenda corriente, que induce corrientes de Focault en la placa que hace de base !


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

---------

No ven que internet es maraviloso !

Uno: http://iaci.unq.edu.ar/seminarios/Archivos/PalmieriPucci.pdf 
Levitador magnético (como el que dice "Fogonazo")

Dos: http://jnaudin.free.fr/lifters/main.htm
Lifter como el que dice "santixman".

Tres: http://axxon.com.ar/not/176/c-1764000.htm
Esto supera todo lo imaginado por mí hasta hoy. Que no es mucho, por otra parte.

Cuatro: http://barrapunto.com/articles/06/07/06/0856223.shtml
Otro igual pero chino.

Cinco: http://www.fisicarecreativa.com/informes/informaciónr_especial/anillo_thompson.pdf
Acá está el anillo de Thompson, empujado desde abajo.

...


----------



## asherar (May 9, 2008)

Con mi tele-transportador de materia ya estoy en casa. 
Según el reloj anti-relativista ya pasó una hora, medida a partir del meridiano galáctico 
de Einstein. 

El link es este (experimento nro. 2):  
http://www.upc.edu/euetib/xiicuieet/comunicaciones/din/comunicacions/76.pdf

El experimento 3 es tu lifter.

So, ... gané yo.

Sorry, santix !


----------



## FRYCK (May 30, 2008)

Hola  a todos  los  amigos  foristas  en estos  días   e estado realzando  este  levantador. Según  como  me  valla    anexo  los  resultados  y  las fotos de este.


----------



## asherar (May 30, 2008)

Les dejo una idea picando:

En todos los experimentos de los que hemos hablado acá hay una fuerza (magnética o eléctrica) que se opone a la fuerza gravitatoria. 
Estas fuerzas le ganan a la gravedad y hacen levitar el objeto en cuestión.

¿ Pero se han puesto a pensar cómo se podría atenuar el campo gravitatorio ?
Busquen en la Wiki lo que es la aniquilación de positrones. 
En ese tipo de reacción, tanto el electrón como el positrón desaparecen, y sus masas (2 me) se convierten en energía (E = 2 me c^2) que se irradia como 2 rayos gamma de cerca de 511 keV. 
¿ Y a dónde se fue el campo gravitatorio ? ¿ Se podría controlar este mecanismo ?

Si creen que estoy loco, aunque no sé si tiene mucho que ver, fíjense  ESTO  !

Saludos !


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2008)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Les dejo una idea picando:
> 
> En todos los experimentos de los que hemos hablado acá hay una fuerza (magnética o eléctrica) que se opone a la fuerza gravitatoria.
> Estas fuerzas le ganan a la gravedad y hacen levitar el objeto en cuestión.
> ...



Felicidades! acabas de crear el lado oscuro de la electronica: la positronica


----------



## jose613410 (Jun 11, 2009)

si me parece muy bueno el tema q etoy haciendo un levitador magnetico como tema de tesis pero ando medio complicado con la fuente por que esta fuente va a ser de corriente y necesito una fuente algo elevada pero igual se hace el intento de seguir adelante cualquier cosa ya les avisare de mis resultados


----------



## luis ruiz (Jun 12, 2009)

hola es facil hacer un levitador   pero existen diversos tipos unos son levitadores con super conductores , estos materiales tienden ha levitar cuando son sometidos ha un campo magnetico   ,otra forma de levitar es con imanes cirulares son imanes permanentes   uno se coloca en cima del otro y el iman superior comiensa ha girar en una especie de orbita por unos cuantos segundos como un trompo
hasta  que por la gravedad cae sobre el otro iman pero levita mas de dies segundos halli no necesitas ningun circuito eletronico en los dos levitadores  que te describi , si lo que quieres es  hacer movimiento levitatorio como lo hacen los trenes modernos  ya es otra cosa tienes que explicarte un poco  que es lo que quieres hacer saludos


----------



## jose613410 (Jun 15, 2009)

mira en lo que yo me baso es en una teoria que hay la cual es la teoria cinetica cuantica de la gravedad en la cual influye la corriente debido a ello utilizo una fuente de corriente


----------



## luis ruiz (Jun 15, 2009)

hola yo creo que estas un poco confundido  levitar tiene muhcos aspectos   lo primero que tienes que decidir es sobre que vas ha levitar   , si lo que estas trabajando es en un levitador  que nadie ha diseñado todavia  terecomiendo que diseñes el tren levitador para que adquieras conocimiento en esta area  las teorias de la fisica cuantica  son inestables aun no se comprueban completamente  se necesita laboratorios de primera para estudiar estas leyes   si es una tesis te recomiendo el levitador
del tren  ademas es un buen proyecto practico  recuerda que una tesis depende de tiempo para hacerla  y tratar un tema tan complejo como levitadores cuanticos te podria tardar años saludos


----------



## ivez (Sep 13, 2009)

hola! quisera saber si podrian ayudarme! escogi como tema de tesis de grado la realizacion de un leviador magnetico! este trata de una bobina q eleva una esfera hueca de metal! el sensor es un sensor optico en mi caso estoy haciendo pruebas con un sensor de luz infrarroja y este sistema es controlado or un PLC(controlador logico programable) q a traves de su modulo PID, y de su señal PWM. tengo entendido q para q la esfera levite debo hcer un compensador! q solamente con el PLC no podre hacerlo! q tan cierto es eso..? y quien me podria ayudar! tambien acepto consejos sobre el sistema de sensado cual es mejor?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Sep 13, 2009)

Han leido un libro de física de nombre "Física Descriptiva" de H. E. Withe, ahí se muestra como se hace un levitador, sin PC, sin trucos.

Levitación.

 El fenómeno conocido corno levitación es otra ilus­tración de la ley de Lenz. Un vaso metálico _D, _como se ve en la fig. 29K (a), es sostenido en equilibrio estable en medio del aire por encima de un electroimán _M, _de diseño especial. En los diagramas (b) y (c), se presenta una vista superior y otra lateral del núcleo de hierro y del deva­nado. Los dientes salientes de hierro con _N _y _S _invierten su polaridad periódicamente, al ser excitados por una corriente alterna. Conforme au­menta la corriente de electrones en la dirección indicada en (b), la in­ducción magnética aumenta como en (c). Con el vaso _de _aluminio colo­cado como se ve en (d), el campo variable induce fuertes corrientes de remolino en el aluminio que es conductor, dando estas corrientes origen a campos opuestos. Ya que el campo primario creado por la corriente alterna aumenta y disminuye rápidamente, el vaso sufre siempre una fuerza ascendente. 
Si el vaso se moviera hacia un lado, por ejemplo hacia la izquierda del diagrama (d), el campo variable en _A _induciría corrientes de electro­nes más fuertes en ese lado del vaso, y produciría una repulsión creciente, empujando el vaso otra vez hacia el centro, como se indica. Las fuertes corrientes inducidas producen un rápido calentamiento del vaso. 

Aita'
Exito..


----------



## fernandob (Sep 13, 2009)

cual heeee ???????? la rareza de un levitador 

que en verdad es un repulsor equilibrado.

un electroiman atrae, pero si le ponen un material que repela ya esta, claro que se ira para un costado por desequilibrios.

fuerza de repulsion y de atraccion.

el asunto es armarlo para que quede en equilibrio y no se vaya para un costado, solo eso.
en alguna expo vi algunos.

es cosa de imaginacion.-

ayer estuve justo cambiando una chicharrra que me dio problemas, de ess mecanicas, atrae -- repele--atrae--repele y asi genera sonido.
chupa y larga, chupa y larga........xxx de el electromagnetismo 

es mas, segun la forma que tome el iman ni necesitamso electricidad.

si un iman de esos de parlantes puede tanto atraer como repeler a una pieza, como dije, es cuestion de armar algo que haga quedar al cuerpo repelido en equilibrio.

no digo que sea facil .


----------



## alpharsp (Nov 2, 2009)

Que onda como estan, traigo un proyecto entre manos para visualizar de manera didactica los efectos de los campos magneticos

el objetivo es crear un levitador magnetico apoyandome en una bobina y un pequeño iman:

Su funcionamiento seria el siguiente:
1) Usando VB.net 2008 crear un PWM que va hacia un opton 4n30 para activar el led en su interior

2) activo el fotodarlington  (le podria llamar asi?) por el led del 4n30, enviar los pulsos de la onda cuadrada producida hacia el gate de un MOSFET (estoy usando el IRF 740B) con la frecuencia y ciclo de trabajo necesarios para variarla corriente que fluye de drain a source

3)Esta corriente sera la responsable de controlar la fuerza magnetomotriz necesaria para producir el campo magnetico en la bobina.


Mi intensión es generar un campo magnetico de polaridad igual a la de un pequeño iman permanente que estara sobre el a fin de producir una fuerza de rechazo que lo hara levitar

con el programa en vb pretendo controlar la altura que se desplazara el iman permanente en funcion de la corriente a travez de la bobina.


Y aunque voy haciendo las cosas paso a paso ya me he topado con algunos inconvenientes:


*No estoy familiarizado con los mosfets pero he escuchado que en la ausencia de corriente en el gate el campo electrico no se desactiva por lo que tendre que colocar una resistencia de carga. Que magnitud de resistencia seria adecuada ya que no se si la impedancia del gate sea muy grande

*El programa en visual ya lo tengo pero me he percatado que no es capaz de entregarme una alta frecuencia no se sis ea por que el puerto paralelo no es capaz de conmutar rapidamente o visualbasic no es capaz de realizar operaciones con el timer con intervalos muy pequeños

*en realidad necesito una frecuencia alta?, es decir puedo variar la corriente del mosfet de manera aproximadamente lineal desde 0 hasta la corriente maxima que haya limitado con la resistencia con una baja frecuencia, solamente variando el ciclo de trabajo?

*ya he hecho pruebas y a con un voltaje de 4v y una resistencia de 330Ohm obtendre una corriente maxima de 12mA por parte del mosfet vdd?, metiendo una onda cuadrada con frecuencia de 10Hz, obtengo lo siguiente:

-de un ciclod e trabajo <=12% obtengo 0 mA
-A un ciclo de 13% inmediatamente obtengo 3mA (fluctua un poco)
-De un ciclo del 70% al 100% se queda estancado en 6.7mA jamas obtengo el 12mA que esperaba
-en el rango de 13 a 70% no varia para nada d eforma lineal sinos e estanca en ciertos valores


*por el lado del magnetismo, no comprendo como puedo hacer una diagrama de equilibrio de fuerzas debido al campo magnetico. Comprendo bien las variables como flujo, fmm, densidad, reluctancia, permitancia pero hay alguna ley analoga a la ley de coulomb que me permita obtener una fuerza mecanica de repulsion entre 2 campos magneticos?

Se que son muchas dudas jaja pero pues espero que juntos resolvamos esto y si todo sale bien poder hacer un buen tutorial de esto, muchas gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 29, 2011)

Hola viejas, viendo y considerando lo copado que está esto del magnetismo me puse a fabricar un levitador basado en un circuito que subió un compañero del foro..es muy simple y al parecer funciona muy bien.

El diseño estructural lo hice hoy en un par de horas y ya tengo la plaqueta y todo...mañana subo fotos asi ven de lo que hablo

Es basicamente una caja de madera (fenólico de 12mm) con 2 barrales planos de cedro a los cuales les hice una canaleta o canal interno para que vayan los cables...con las fotos van a entender.

Les dejo el circuito, y el pcb que yo hice...al cual le falta la fuente nada más...

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Oct 30, 2011)

Perdonen pero hoy no pude subir las fotos aún...pero lo prometido es deuda y las voy a subir...

Hoy ya está pintado todo el aparato y mañana voy a hacer que me fabriquen la bobina!

y después a mostrar como funciona


----------



## maezca (Dic 26, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Perdonen pero hoy no pude subir las fotos aún...pero lo prometido es deuda y las voy a subir...
> 
> Hoy ya está pintado todo el aparato y mañana voy a hacer que me fabriquen la bobina!
> 
> y después a mostrar como funciona



Espero las fotos!!  Tambien si podes me pasas el circuito para ver que tal, Ya que tengo bastante tiempo de sobra y ver si puedo armar esto. Ademas me podras decir como hicistes el electroiman (vueltas y calibre del cable, o de donde lo sacastes, y que nucleo usastes) ?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 27, 2011)

Dale, es que dejé el aparato a medio armar...tuve otras cosas q hacer


----------



## maezca (Ene 5, 2012)

jaj, usaste este circuito? Ver el archivo adjunto 31036  (de fernandoae)

si usastes ese: los dos ic no tienen nombre, tenes idea cuales seran?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 5, 2012)

Deben ser 2 LM741 o LF353 o alguno asi


----------



## maezca (Ene 7, 2012)

si al parecer es el lm741, vos utilizastes este circuito?

--

Estuve practicando un poco con el electroiman, agarre un poco de cobre y lo bobina en una barrilla de hierro, solamente experimental. Pero tengo dudas con la alimentación: Aproximadamente cuantos amperios se necesitan? es proporcional la fuerza del electroiman con los ampers suministrados?
Si se necesitan varios A lo mas practico me seria alimentarlo con una fuente de pc pero allí me surge el problema de que salta la protección contra cortos y se apaga, hay alguna forma de que esto no suceda, o es inevitable?


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 14, 2013)

Se ve que si, ya que los chinos te lo venden:
http://dx.com/p/cheerlink-wooden-superior-maglev-auto-rotating-display-stand-reddish-brown-234621
http://dx.com/p/cheerlink-high-grade-gift-8-5cm-rotation-magnetic-levitation-globe-black-blue-233377
http://dx.com/p/6-magnetic-levitation-world-in-air-globe-blue-124481
Etc., etc. ...


----------

